# What The World Needs



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I second the motion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Along with more places the tackle can be put to use.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

More time to use the tackle boxes (or the fly boxes) would be nice,too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I was a kid all the lakes around where we lived had vacant lots and no cottage owners griped if a kid sat on their dock and fished. Not the case today. about the only place on a lake for a kid to fish is at the boat launch and that gets busy during the day.
I set up my 14 year old nephew with my canoe on a lake to fish with a friend. When I returned to pick them up he told me a lot of the cottage owners were yelling at them even thought they were at least 100 feet from any ones dock. Said some even went so far as to start there speed boats and pass by them real close making a wake so they stopped fishing so to keep control of the canoe. They didn't want the canoe in to deep of water cause the friend could not swim and even with the PFD didn't feel comfortable in deep water.
The next time I gave them a note book and pencil to get numbers of the boaters who didn't respect them.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Even though New York has turned into a socialist welfare State the only thing they haven't screwed up yet is the fishing. We have more open public fishing opportunities then could be fished in two lifetimes. Many of the private area's can be accessed just by asking. 

I can't see anyone being so anal retentive that they would bother a couple of kids fishing much less take their boats out and mess with them.
Someone needs a good pounding.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with JJG.A couple of kids fishing should give you that warm, fuzzy feeling. I don't understand.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People have a lot of money tied up in boats and boating equipment. They also spent a ton of paper money for their lake front property. I can see those people being so protective of their property and docks. I don't under stand the boats making wakes how ever. I had a 12ft. boat I kept at a friends stolen, I got it back when the fellow who bought it from a pawn shop tried to register it so he could use a motor on it. With few things to keep kids on the straight and narrow these days and what is out there costly theft is a big problem and pawns shops do not give a hoot and buy every thing people bring to them.

 Al


----------

